# O Sarant Στο Κόκκινο



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2011)

Ελπίζω ν' ακούτε αυτή τη στιγμή τον δικό μας Sarant στον 105,5 Στο Κόκκινο. Έχει και live streaming.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 6, 2011)

Συνδέθηκα! Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 6, 2011)

Γεια στο στόμα του! :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2011)

Εξαιρετικός, όπως πάντα. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το link.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 6, 2011)

Κάντε μια περίληψη για μας που δεν τον προλάβαμε! Ποιο ήταν το θέμα;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2011)

Υπάρχει ηχογραφημένη εδώ:
http://stokokkino.gr/ekpompes/to-kokkino-piperi


----------



## sarant (Nov 6, 2011)

Καλά πήγε η εκπομπή, μιλήσαμε κυρίως για γλωσσικά. Την ακούμε εδώ, απ' ό,τι μου είπαν:
http://stokokkino.gr/ekpompes/to-kokkino-piperi/2011-11-06.mp3


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 6, 2011)

Πολύ ωραία! Μακάρι να είχατε κι άλλο χρόνο...


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2011)

Εγώ είμαι ακόμα στη μία ώρα. Χώθηκαν τα άλλα επείγοντα στη μέση. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν πια τα μαγνητοφωνημένα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2011)

Κάποιες στιγμές είναι απίστευτα χειμαρρώδης, σαν να φοβάται μην μπουν στη μέση οι πολιτικές εξελίξεις και κάνουν κατάληψη στο χρόνο του. (Ευτυχώς, τη γλίτωσε με την ολιγόλογη δήλωση του Σαμαρά, για να θυμόμαστε και ποια μέρα ήταν η χτεσινή.)

Βέβαια, δυο ώρες δεν φτάνουν, κι ας είναι και χειμαρρώδης. Αλλά και το σέρφινγκ (ή ράφτινγκ), καλό ήταν.


----------



## sarant (Nov 7, 2011)

Πάρε όμως υπόψη σου ότι ήμουν εντελώς απροετοίμαστος, όλα στο φτερό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2011)

Μα, κακά τα ψέματα, υπάρχει καλύτερος τρόπος να κρατάς φρέσκα όλα αυτά τα πράγματα που σε ενδιαφέρουν από το να τα συζητάς στα φόρουμ; Είναι κανονικός πόλεμος εναντίον του Αλοΐσιου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2011)

sarant said:


> Πάρε όμως υπόψη σου ότι ήμουν εντελώς απροετοίμαστος, όλα στο φτερό.


Ο συνομιλητής σου, όμως, εμφανώς όχι. :) Πολύ καλή παρουσίαση, πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εκπομπή (θα έχει και επετειακό χαρακτήρα, με την παρέμβαση Σαμαρά :devil:).


----------

